# 69 GTO Restoration, Bent Rear Frame help



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi All, My first post... So, I have the body lifted off of the frame and found where a telephone pole had rear ended this car, back in the day.... I'm going to visit a wrecking yard so I can try and cut out and weld in a new piece. But, does anyone know what the original piece is supposed to look like? Is it perfectly straight, or does it have a slight dip in it? Or, does anyone know anyone that can help me source this piece? Better yet, does anyone know the technical description of this piece? 

Thanks for the help...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

More than likely someone attached a cable and used it to pull your car out of a ditch at some point unless your rear bumper was completely mashed. 

My frame had similar "damage" and it's easily repaired. I would get a chassis manual which should have some dimensions for you.

There is a slight dip in the center for the fuel filler tube but this section of the frame is really just there to tie the rear frame rails together and is not "structural" so to speak. 

I would definitely repair rather than replace if it's not eaten up with rust. :cheers


----------



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Alky,

Yeah, I know the car was rear ended by a telephone pole, cuz my Dad did it. Any way, what do you mean "Easy" fix? 

I'm guessing I should cut it out and bring it to a body shop or something? Any ideas? Ohh, it's just surface rust, the metal is in good condition.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't tell from the photo angle if it's been pushed in from the back or not, but overall the shape is VERY close to what it's supposed to be. That "dip" has to be there in order to clear the gas tank filler neck. If it's straight across the back, then I'd just work it with a big hammer and dolly to make that bottom edge flat and call it good.

I snapped some shots of what mine looks like for you, and I know this car has never been hit. That bolt you can see from the bottom side secures the bracket I made to mount a large inline fuel filter.

Bear


----------



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Bear,

Thanks for the pictures! That's exactly what I needed, for comparison.


----------

